# Now THAT's the way a school day is supposed to go!



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Seems like I have been fighting an uphill battle for this day for two years! Sometimes you just have to keep swinging at the target every day till you hit it, even when you arent really sure how! :viking:

House is clean, all of the kids are done with school. Dinner is planned and almost ready. Instruments have been practiced, laundry has been done. It is 4:00 in the afternoon, and everybody is taking a break to just relax and have fun. Even me. Nothing hanging over my head that is critical... nothing to be done before it falls down around my ears. Just a bit of R&R this afternoon. Anybody for a nice spot of tea?  

It has been a good day. "Gotta love it when a plan comes together." This is good. :happy:

So, how's it going out there? Anybody else having a good day?

Cindyc.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

YAY!! 

It's nice to have those days. I'll bet your tea tasted especially good.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

WOW Cindy!!! Must have been in the air today!! 

We hit it this morning (after I overslept) Had a nice lunch and about 40 minutes of a movie... got right back to it, and we were finished at 3:20!! Kids worked diligently and all the cleaning, laundry and dishes were done BEFORE dinner today! 

I even got a bit creative with dinner (which I never do -- too tired!) 

I love FALL!!! Its been gorgeous here last few days!!! 

I'll take u up on that cup of tea!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

If you are having one, you must deserve it! Congratulations and ENJOY!


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

I was right there with you on Monday AND Tuesday. Today's a different story because here I sit. Oldest is writing a story on the computer, but it's not school related. The younger two are playing medieval game of some sort. I heard about a Princess and a King and ds is using a plastic bat for a sword. I think the princess is a stuffed cat. Hmmm: drama, imaginative play, social interaction (and life lesson in cleaning as soon as dd's knee hits that 1/2 full yogurt container!). Life is good. I hope you enjoyed your tea!


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Well, nothing lasts forever right?

Woke up with a stiff neck and a VERY sore back (have no idea what I did) --- migraine as well..... 

Neighbor was out talking to friends last night on her stoop..... finally shushed them at 1 am.... didn't fall asleep until 3:30 am!!! got up at 7!! 

Four hours is not enough to teach coherently.... independent study day today --- math, English, spelling and history are done..... will work on crafts this afternoon while I take a short nap.... I am exhausted and hurt all over!! 

Just had my flu shot last Saturday.... I had better not have the FLU!!!! ARGGGGHHHHH!!!


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Sounds wonderful. I've still not had one of those days yet...but this IS our first week after all. She's actually motivated and excited today though...might have something to do with the fact that I told her if she wasn't motivated & excited she wouldn't be trick-or-treeting with friends on Friday!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Vashti said:


> Sounds wonderful. I've still not had one of those days yet...but this IS our first week after all. She's actually motivated and excited today though...might have something to do with the fact that I told her if she wasn't motivated & excited she wouldn't be trick-or-treeting with friends on Friday!


Hey, you have to start somewhere! Good for you, and good for her! Here is hoping for better and better days as the year progresses. 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

texastami said:


> Well, nothing lasts forever right?
> 
> Woke up with a stiff neck and a VERY sore back (have no idea what I did) --- migraine as well.....
> 
> ...


Yea, I hear ya! Today, the schooling is done, but the house is a wreck! Oh well, time to get on it. 

I hope you feel better soon. 

CIndyc.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

texastami. Must be going around, I had a stiff neck,aches and pains and migraine for almost a week. Hope yours doesn't last that long. I felt terrible.
As far as school. I remember a (you notice I say A) day we were like that. All was done by 11, and I was so proud. Not having a day like that today, we still have Geography and Science to go, and I babysit the grandbabies tonite, so it is going to be a long afternoon.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Sabrina67 said:


> texastami. Must be going around, I had a stiff neck,aches and pains and migraine for almost a week. Hope yours doesn't last that long. I felt terrible.
> As far as school. I remember a (you notice I say A) day we were like that. All was done by 11, and I was so proud. Not having a day like that today, we still have Geography and Science to go, and I babysit the grandbabies tonite, so it is going to be a long afternoon.


Hope you are feeling better soon too. 

Cindyc.


----------

